# Adding Directv To Your Rv.



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

Just some info it took me a couple of phone call to find out. If your adding HD24 receivers to your RV and your using the SLIM LINE 3 OR 5 regular dish, (not the SWM) you will need a B BAND converter with that box. I called several service techs for direct tv and no one could tell me why the HD24 would work on the SMW satelite and not the regular dish. Finally found one that could help. The older HD23 will work with both satelites. . Hope this will help everyone get there new flat screens working in HD.

HAPPY NEW YEAR .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just watch the HD fire outside my trailer....normally comes with a red cup full of Jack and Coke.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

kelly said:


> Just some info it took me a couple of phone call to find out. If your adding HD24 receivers to your RV and your using the SLIM LINE 3 OR 5 regular dish, (not the SWM) you will need a B BAND converter with that box. I called several service techs for direct tv and no one could tell me why the HD24 would work on the SMW satelite and not the regular dish. Finally found one that could help. The older HD23 will work with both satelites. . Hope this will help everyone get there new flat screens working in HD.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR .


Are they sending you a B-Band converter for free ?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just watch the HD fire outside my trailer....normally comes with a red cup full of Jack and Coke.










Totally agree. I'll be outside watching a fire with a drink. I can watch hi-def at home. I take a standard def receiver along from one of the bedrooms and just reprogram for the trip. This is just to keep the kids happy when weather turns foul and late at night.---mike


----------



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

yes they did send the B-Band converter for free. Installed it this weekend. the Football games look great in HD. You can only sit at the campfire so long before you Fall out of your chair drinkng your Jack and Coke. My new Outback came with all HD Tv's so had to convert from standard to HD, Standard just wouldnt cut it.


----------

